# wireless dog fences, good for vizslas?



## welovezoey (Jun 18, 2009)

We have a 10 month old female vizsla, Zoey, and are considering putting in a wireless dog fence. Any comments on how beneficial these have been for Vizslas, and specifically how they do with the sound wave type (rather than the underground wire type)?


----------



## Blaze (Aug 6, 2008)

I have one and I think it's great. Blaze, now 15 months, used to bolt out the front door. I have 3 boys age 5 to 10 and it was difficult to prevent this. Became a problem once he was able to jump the raised baby gate between the kitchen and front hall. So I got one and it was great but he chewed through the collar when one of the boys took it off and left it on the floor . I took a while before I replaced it and he forgot the boundary and one day this past Spring he got hit in an instant by a neighbour's car. It was _bad_ but he made a full recovery thank God. Anyway I replaced it and the key is to keep the collar on from dawn til dusk because I certainly could not police the door all the time. It is not uncomfortable. I tested the level on myself so I know it's a frightening buzz but does not hurt. Anyway the back fence would not prevent another bolt out the front door so I'll be keeping it for a while. Gives me peace of mind. Took less time to train than I would have thought. I've nothing negative to say about it. I know it may not be 100 % effective in some cases and for all dogs but it reduces the risk of an unexpected bolt I think . I'll be interested to read what other opinions are out there.
Carolyn


----------



## madaboutvizslas (Nov 12, 2008)

I have a friend who has the underground type. The V is quite strong willed and will run through it if there is something interesting enough on the other side. Typical V, the most interesting things are visitors arriving!

I practice recall alot with my V. Put something out she really wants and then tell her to get it. When she is about halfway there call her back. There is a bit more to it than that but it is useful when the dog bolts off. It usually takes a stern, loud NO in those circumstances and you have to get used to people looking at you. But it works and is beter than a flattened V. She has learn't this quite well now. Was at the beach on Saturday and she was wandering off to see some other people walking the beach. A quite Nooo from 15m and she would look back at me and stop and watch them walk by.

Whn you get control it is quite rewarding but the dog must get reweard and have fun as well. The V came home from the beach wet, dirty and tired. We call this the Dirty, Wet Vizsla. These are the best sleepers!


----------



## Blaze (Aug 6, 2008)

I agree that a dirty wet V is a happy V. Most days of the week I get mine out to get dirty and wet - good thing they are self cleaning dogs for the most part! - he loves to swim and fetch in water -great exercise and a very efficient way to tire him out . The balance of his outings the remainder of the week are a 30 -45 min run by my side. Off lead runs are the best tho'if we can manage it.
Recall training is ongoing but the last 2 months he is getting quite reliable. Very rewarding indeed!


----------



## gunnr (Aug 14, 2009)

The wireless fences can work quite well with Vizsla's, but they are not a replacement for consistent training. they are an aid. As stated they will run through them if properly enticed, and need to be brought back in, but that has been very rare for me.
I personally prefer the buried wire only because that's what I'm familiar with. I also prefer the "Contain and Train" type systems with a remote for stimulation if necessary. The sound wave types I've seen appeared to have a limited field which is fine if it encompasses your yard, but I have 2 acres on a river so the one I was looking at wouldn't have covered enough area


----------



## jing611 (Jan 9, 2010)

the wireless dog fence works well with our vizsla and we don't have to watch our dog while she's outside. now she's two and we don't even need it anymore. she was well trained with the fence.

also if you can't let you V go outside especially when it's really really cold, just make him busy with a laser light, it will make V run like crazy trying to catch the light. great way for their excercise.


----------



## Big Rick (Apr 14, 2009)

We had an electronic fence some years ago when our Rotties were young and it worked great. The transmitter went bad and when I bought a new one it didn't work with the wire in the ground (maybe broken) and I just didn't feel like stringing another.

We were having problems with Dexter not staying in his own yard so we bought a remote collar that has ultrasonic, vibration and shock or any combination of the three. He was responding with just the ultrasonic and vibration but soon began to ignore that. I started adding the shock and he still didn't respond. Even when I set the shock to level 18 he ignored it. I thought at first maybe he was out of range or the shock wasn't working. I tested it on myself and it has plenty of range and plenty of static shock so I guess he just doesn't mind it.

I guess it just depends on the individual dog.


----------



## jp (Nov 24, 2009)

Our V learned to climb/jump over our chain link fence in the back yard when she was about 8 months and we had a stressful few months of trying different things to contain her after a few episodes of escape in the suburban neighborhood. At the end of the day we had a wired fence installed around the perimeter of the physical fence. As a side benefit, we now have areas in the yard for planting bushes and gardening without the threat of digging and eating.


----------

